
What Killed Japan's Hitomi X-Ray Satellite? - bootload
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-blog/what-killed-japan-s-hitomi-x-ray-satellite
======
walrus01
Makes fucking up a remote firmware update on a $45,000 router look like a tiny
hiccup, by comparison.

